# Joe Seagler Wyoming Whitetail



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been a fan of his work for a while. Picked this up yesterday.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Great buck! I've given joe a lot of money the last few years lol. Love his work!


----------

